# 24/7 G2 First Shoot



## Bubblehead Nick (Mar 13, 2011)

Finally got to do some extended shooting with my 2 week old 9mm G2. The gun performed flawless, shot 100 115 gr CCI Blazers and 100 124 gr Blazers. I ran the first 2 magazines and shot consistently 2-3" left and 1" low at 21 feet. Made 3/4 of a turn to the windage and 1/2 turn on the elevation and started shooting COM nicely. I did like the 124 gr better as far as recoil and being able to get a quicker second shot. This was at an indoor range so the range master got onto me a little for shooting too fast. Now I just need more range time to start tightening up my groups. Too bad there arent more ranges available her in middle GA.


----------

